# Best in ceiling speakers for Atmos system?



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

So I have an ONKYO TX-NR646 paired with Energy LCR and leftovers from my old Onkyo for the rears and surrounds. I was wondering if there are any recommendations for ceiling speakers for Atmos to replace my surrounds?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So are you saying your replacing your surrounds with in ceiling speakers? Or just adding in ceiling speakers to make an Atmos setup?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

rrseth said:


> So I have an ONKYO TX-NR646 paired with Energy LCR and leftovers from my old Onkyo for the rears and surrounds. I was wondering if there are any recommendations for ceiling speakers for Atmos to replace my surrounds?


Yeah rrseth Ive been installing ALOT of ELURA BLUE LABEL in ceilings made by Sonance and they are ver very good.. They also offer an LCR version with the 15 degree tilted driver if you want to ATMOS directional sound.....
Im in Plano if you want to hook up just PM me


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

Just adding ceiling speakers to make an Atmos set up...back speakers will stay, the side surrounds will be replaced with ceiling speakers


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Best would be the Monitor Audio. Very pricey but the sound is fantastic.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rrseth said:


> Just adding ceiling speakers to make an Atmos set up...back speakers will stay, the side surrounds will be replaced with ceiling speakers


The side surround speakers are important for a truly immersive Atmos setup. I wouldn't recommend removing them.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> The side surround speakers are important for a truly immersive Atmos setup. I wouldn't recommend removing them.




Absolutely. One of the reasons Atmos is effective is because of the height differential between side surround and ceiling speaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

